# Newbie from England



## Firebrand (May 5, 2020)

Hello all. Just joined the site, I’ve been a Mason for all of 3 months, yay.
Hope to share some insights and learn on this forum. 

YS&F (yes, I now know what that means!)


----------



## Glen Cook (May 5, 2020)

Welcome from Cheshire.


----------



## Scoops (May 6, 2020)

Glen Cook said:


> Welcome from Cheshire.


Another welcome from Cheshire

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith C (May 6, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum...(NOT from Cheshire!)


----------



## streeter (May 6, 2020)

Firebrand said:


> Hello all. Just joined the site, I’ve been a Mason for all of 3 months, yay.
> Hope to share some insights and learn on this forum.
> 
> YS&F (yes, I now know what that means!)


Welcome from Sussex.


----------



## Chaz (May 6, 2020)

Greetings from Colorado, USA, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Brother JC (May 8, 2020)

Greetings from Manchester!
Okay, actually Santa Cruz, California, but I’ve a lodge in Manchester, as well.
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mike Martin (May 9, 2020)

Hello from Kent.


----------



## Bloke (May 10, 2020)

Welcome from Australia!
(which is not in Cheshire )


----------



## Mark Stockdale (May 10, 2020)

Welcome from Scotland


----------



## TonyT2020 (May 10, 2020)

Firebrand said:


> Hello all. Just joined the site, I’ve been a Mason for all of 3 months, yay.
> Hope to share some insights and learn on this forum.
> 
> YS&F (yes, I now know what that means!)


Welcome brother!


----------



## Matt L (May 12, 2020)

Welcome from West Tennessee and East Lancashire.


----------



## Bro Sony (May 18, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Brother


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 25, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------

